# Breeches



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I can't find breeches for a plus sized child anywhere near us and have tried an internet search to no avail. Where does one find breeches for a roughly 30 inch waist 33 inch hip and 22 inch inseam without having them made and spending a fortune?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Not one I have ever come across, I take it that it is no problem fitting waist and hips, but they are far to long?


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Look into these. I have skinny kids, but I noticed these while looking for breeches for my kids. They are in plus-sizes. I'm sure if you called Dover, they'd get the exact measurements for you.

EquiStar™ Jods | Dover Saddlery

EquiStar™Children's Breeches | Dover Saddlery


----------

